# Heh, I might as well do one



## Shade Silverwing (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been on MT for a few months now, but I still don't know many people here. I'm currently first year in college, majoring in CIS. I do traditional Shotokan karate, which keeps true to the original style. I've been in it for almost three whole weeks now, but time seems to go by so quickly, making it feel like three days.


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 29, 2004)

beau99 said:
			
		

> I've been on MT for a few months now, but I still don't know many people here. I'm currently first year in college, majoring in CIS. I do traditional Shotokan karate, which keeps true to the original style. I've been in it for almost three whole weeks now, but time seems to go by so quickly, making it feel like three days.


pardon my ignorance but what is CIS, hello and welcome by the way, i'm new myself


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the forums. Happy posting :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

Welcome  
I hope you're enjoying the group~!

~Tess


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Sep 29, 2004)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> pardon my ignorance but what is CIS, hello and welcome by the way, i'm new myself


 CIS = Computer info systems


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk, a couple months ago! 

Hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

beau99 said:
			
		

> I'm currently first year in college, majoring in CIS.


...we're going to take over the world eventually... :EG:


----------



## bignick (Sep 29, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...we're going to take over the world eventually... :EG:


 
yes...and me your friendly cousin the computer science major....

one day....


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 29, 2004)

beau99 said:
			
		

> CIS = Computer info systems


i should have known really.


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome to MT..I'm glad someone else asked what CIS was cause I was going to have to..Thanks for the explanation...


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi ya Beau99...Welcome!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!! Great bunch here!


----------



## bignick (Oct 5, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!!!! Great bunch here!


until you get electronically abducted in the middle of the night by a bunch of ladies that..........

wait, nevermind......you're right....great group....


----------

